# off my food - is this a good sign?



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi, on 2ww, testing (blood) 04.04.05.

Had af pains and crampls tho they keep coming and going, headaches.  Tho this time and I'm totally off my food, not even my beloved cup of early grey or chocolate lights my fire!

Is this a good sign do you think??  

Thanks Nx


----------



## idreamofbaby (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm not sure, plus I ain't no expert, but the first symptom I had was complete loss of appetite!

Have my fingers crossed for you sweetie.

Debs x


----------



## aggy (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi nicola
i haven,t had much appetite the last couple of days still getting headaches and lots of cramping also in my back which i dont normally get good luck  
luv sharon


----------



## Hollypops (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi Girls!

Good luck with your tests    
I lost my appetite on the 2ww and felt nausea the second week, I dont think it means anything in this early stage to be honest (I got a BFN).  Lots of


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I never wanted whatever food I had brought for lunch in early pregnancy and that was one way a friend of mine knew I was pregnant.

Ruth


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Fingers crossed for you Nicola - being off food was my BF's first sign that she was pg.


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Oh Dear - I am scoffing - is that a bad sign then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOING CRAZY AS ALWAYS IN THE 2WW


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

With you there on the scoffing Eva - had vasts amounts of BMS this month and sadly not one sign of pg here again!


----------

